# BYCer recently acquired a bunny



## gryeyes (Jan 11, 2012)

BYC "sent" me here during its hiatus, but I see there's a Rabbit forum!  So I hadda register, 'cause I'm gonna need support as I get further into this rabbit experience.

I have been gifted with a Lionhead buck and in two days I'll be receiving the doe and some of her kits from the same family.  Good thing I bought two hutches, huh?  A cage type inside for Simba (I didn't name him....) and a wooden, 3 level hutch on the porch for the mama and her kits.  I'm hoping that's suitable and appropriate.  

My flock o' chickens is around 50-ish but I did just hatch 33 chicks for the 3rd Annual NYD Hatch, and I have more eggs in the incubators.  

Hope to make as many friends here on BYH as I have on BYC!


----------



## dewey (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad to see you here!  The rabbit forum here is awesome.  You'll find lots of old and new friends here.


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh Linda you finally got the first one! Yeah! I was excited when you had mentioned getting Lionheads.


----------



## hemet dennis (Jan 11, 2012)

We are all just refugees


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 11, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> We are all just refugees


----------



## hemet dennis (Jan 11, 2012)

wolftracks said:
			
		

> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> > We are all just refugees


Trying to get 10 posts so I can have a picture but I don't know if i should use the same one.


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 11, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Know!

Dress up like  bunny and take a pic!!!!


----------



## dewey (Jan 11, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it.  We all wanna see.


----------



## hemet dennis (Jan 11, 2012)

dewey said:
			
		

> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea hold your breath waiting for that to happen.


----------



## dewey (Jan 11, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> dewey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have 13 posts now...time to dish.


----------



## dewey (Jan 11, 2012)

A pic of your other avatar is what I was speaking of.    The same one is fine but new ones are cool, too.


----------



## hemet dennis (Jan 11, 2012)

dewey said:
			
		

> A pic of your other avatar is what I was speaking of.    The same one is fine but new ones are cool, too.


Well here is a picture of my other job babysitting


----------



## dewey (Jan 11, 2012)

Omgoodness, how cute!!  I can't let my grandbabies see that after constantly shoo-ing them outta the empty rabbit barn and pasture horse racks  or they'll say, "see grandma, _every_body does it".  

eta: Thanks for the great pic!!!


----------



## hemet dennis (Jan 11, 2012)

dewey said:
			
		

> Omgoodness, how cute!!  I can't let my grandbabies see that after constantly shoo-ing them outta the empty rabbit barn and pasture horse racks  or they'll say, "see grandma, _every_body does it".
> 
> eta: Thanks for the great pic!!!


I had the rabbit in a pen i made in the yard and she rolled her bike up to the cage and climbed in so i had to get the camera.


----------



## dewey (Jan 11, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> dewey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Priceless!


----------



## hemet dennis (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe I'll make some more cages and go into babysitting full time.


----------



## dewey (Jan 11, 2012)




----------

